# Best F-350 diesel 4wd leveling kit



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

For a 2015 and specifically F-350 , not concerned about more lift , just to level out the truck.

What kit did you go with and why, and will I need new front shocks as well?

thanks for your help.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Readylift. They have a regular leveling kit and the SST leveling kit with rear blocks, trac bar drop, and shock extensions. 

I would replace the shocks with Fox 2.0's.. 

I just wanted a simple leveling kit/lift and Readylift had what I needed without breaking the bank or keeping me from utilizing the full towing/hauling capabilities of my truck.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I would go coils, shocks and adjustable track bar. Coils and shocks are designed and engineered for added height and track bar to adjust thrust angle. An aftermarket track bar will also have a improved bushing for better handling. All those parts will run you 800-1200 bucks. Thats for a solid leveling kit. Dont forget alignment cams for caster and camber. 

I think a spacer, track drop and shocks will prolly run around 500 bucks depending on brand. Thats one of the most bidget friendly ways you can go. So it will depend on how much you want to spend what sort of quality and performance you demand from a leveling kit.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks !


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd do some research on issues with aftermarket adjustable trac bars and the problems that they can cause before making your decision. 

I do an aftermarket trac bar on one truck, never again. Nothing but problems.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Do tell.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Steering wheel alignment issues and steering issues from axle centering issues, not to mention wheel alignment problems. Seems they could never get my truck right. I had nothing but problems. 

Went back to a stock bar and drop bracket and the issues went away.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats sucks it couldnt get tuned right. I had death wobble and found play in the track bar bushing. Ordered a bd diesel track bar. Set it to correct length and installed. Didnt have any issues setting steering wheel straight. Factory thrust was off and straightened that out too. There trucks with track bar issues ive read of and it turned out it was a ball joint problem. Ouo makes a ball joint replacement kit.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> Thats sucks it couldnt get tuned right. I had death wobble and found play in the track bar bushing. Ordered a bd diesel track bar. Set it to correct length and installed. Didnt have any issues setting steering wheel straight. Factory thrust was off and straightened that out too. There trucks with track bar issues ive read of and it turned out it was a ball joint problem. Ouo makes a ball joint replacement kit.


Ya I haven't had that issue since I went back to stock with the drop so that has worked. Guess I either had bad parts or bad install. Could have been both, I'll never know since it was finally fixed after doing quite a bit of reading.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Added ready lift spacers and rear blocks today. $500 for all installed at discount hitch on my f250


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

one more question about these kits,

I measured and I need 2.5" front to level out.

These co's list a stage one just spacers , and a stage 2 spacers and track bracket and other brackets.

I understand I need longer shocks , but what is the advantage of the track bracket ?

and will my steering wheel be out of center ? All the old lift kits i put on had to be re-centered after the install.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You can put the 2" ready lift spacers and not extend shocks or anything else just get an alignment


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, thanks !


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

No prob I always like 1.5" or 2 max so when I'm towing the boat the back isn't sagging


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

I wish I would've not put the leveling kit on my f350 , it got a chronic case of death wobble after planet truck put it on, They tried different fixes, no Bueno, scared my wife one time of wobble, she shopped around and we traded it in , all 3 of the fords on my lease that got lifted or leveled got that death wobble, it might be the shops or dealers putting them on? Good luck and be careful


----------

